# hedge hammer



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 19, 2016)

Its not very pretty. But, then niether is the work it will be doing. Rubber mallets I tend to break. Steel hammers arent always the right tool. Brass beaters are exspensive. And this has some character. Just a rough draft right now. See, I is a woodworker!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks good. What kind of work is it for?


----------



## Tony (Feb 19, 2016)

For sure, you won't wear out the head on it, that stuff is rock hard. Tony


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 19, 2016)

@ironman123 general purpose really. We are planning to start work on some timber frames soon and that provided an excuse. That and just goofing off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2016)

I like it. What are you going to do with the handle? Sand it rough or add some para cord for grip? Dip it in liquid rubber?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2016)

How much hedge do you have on hand? I'd be interested in making one....


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 19, 2016)

Probably just going to sand the handle. I have hedge up to my ears. Literally, the pile is that high. I will cut yo out a blank or two if you like @ripjack13 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sounds good to me. Lemme know when you're ready...


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 27, 2016)

@ripjack13 sorry for the lag time. Busy time of year for me. Do you just want the head or a head and handle?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @ripjack13 sorry for the lag time. Busy time of year for me. Do you just want the head or a head and handle?



Oh my goodness....sorry I must have missed that. Just the head is good for me.
Thank you!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2016)

Got my box FULL of goodies today. You are much too kind.
thank you so much!!


----------

